# I have found the key to growing slipper orchids.



## kentuckiense (Nov 29, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_perception

_"He believed that plants were capable of emotions, just like humans, and that one could *promote healthy growth by showering plants with talk, attention, and affection*."_

There you go.

(I'm pretty sure the best part of that article is the photo and caption to the right.)


----------



## gonewild (Nov 29, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> (I'm pretty sure the best part of that article is the photo and caption to the right.)



Better hope your plants did not hear you think that.


----------



## Mark (Nov 29, 2006)

Ow. Ow. Ow. Cramp of the superior rectus from rolling the baby blues.:chick: :chick: :chick:


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh man, someone changed the caption from "Plant" to "Photo of _Basil_."


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2006)

This work supports the wholistic view of the planet as a system. I'm suprised that so much old scientific work is not utilized or is overlooked today. [Look at Tesla's work] The problem w/ esoteric work and beliefs is that most of the views don't support mass production and commercialism. And who at this site doesn't "love" their plants?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2006)

NYEric said:


> And who at this site doesn't "love" their plants?


...sometimes to death!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 30, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Oh man, someone changed the caption from "Plant" to "Photo of _Basil_."



Now I get it:rollhappy: 

Jon


----------

